# Weird day @ PBP



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

The day started off slow and pretty much stayed that way. Got to the P-cola pier @ about 8:30 and nothing was happening, but couldn't have asked for a nicer day to be fishing in Jan. The gulf was crystal clear w/ a light chop. A few bonita came through but wouldn't look at a jig. Two pretty crazy things out there today, first the spanish have showed up, maybe I'm wrong but I don't remember them ever being here this early, heard they've been here since saturday. They wouldn't touch a jig though, had a couple lookers but no one had any takers. Then about 4:00 a couple guys fishing closer to the beach saw a big mako right off the beach, one guy said it was 8ft another said 10, headed straight west, right on the shore line. Then about 15 min later another mako so close to the beach it was seen from the restaurant turn south and was swimming with it's fin out. I've seen plenty of makos off the pier but never in that close, and that happened twice, and the spanish being here made today really unusual in my book.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I was planning on hitting Pcola beach in the morning in the kayak for some bobos. Guess I'll have to bring a heavier outfit now.

Makos are not uncommon at all this time of year. They follow the little tunny schools right to the beach.

Spanish this time of year is odd. The water temps are warm for January and not all mackerel migrate south, so it's odd, but understandable.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasn't implying that seeing makos off the pier is odd, I was saying that seeing two different makos swimming as close to the beach as they comfortably could was. They were swimming closer than people normally fish for pompanos. At least that what I was told, by the time I saw the one I saw he was right at the pomp hole swimming straight south. They are sure some awesome creatures, like a big purple rocket.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

They are awesome awesome to watch. I've never seen them shallower than the draw. That's cool.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well then, maybe I should be shark fishing Monday.

Thanks for sharing, crazy stuff there


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

One was caught off Navarre last week and one was caught off County Pier PC a couple nights ago..I saw 3 big bulls in one day a month ago off Pensacola


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I heard that the one off navarre was full of rays maybe that's why they were in so shallow, eating the rays that swim/lay right off the beach.


----------

